# Dragon Driving Dealers



## notproud (16 September 2016)

Hey,
Been looking for a heavier cob for a while now.  Want something sound, bomb proof and confidence giving.  I've been having a look on Dragon Driving because that's the sort of horse I see on there a lot.  Whatever I get I plan to have vetted.

Last year I went to see a cob at a dealers in Durham.  Listed as 'Paul - T' - the T meaning trader on DD.  The cob wasn't right for me and I carried on looking elsewhere.  Noticed there are some more cobs there - the kind I am looking for.  Can't find anything about the dealer at all online.  Not good or bad. Seemed alright salt of the earth type from what I remember like but just wanted to see if anyone had any experiences or knowledge of the place.  I've racked my brains trying to remember where it was an pretty sure it's in Witton Gilbert, Durham.  

Does anyone have any experience or heard of anyone who has bought a cob from there?

Cheers!


----------



## Leo Walker (16 September 2016)

No experience of him, but there are lots and lots of people breeding and selling cobs in that area. Its where mine is from originally, about 4 miles away from Witton Gilbert


----------



## notproud (16 September 2016)

Thanks.  Can't find anything about them which may well be a good thing.


----------



## Leo Walker (16 September 2016)

You probably wont. Honestly, land is cheap and lots of people there breed and buy and sell cobs. Just go into it with your eyes open. Where did you see the new lot of cobs advertised? I'm more likely to recognise the yard or possibly the horses than the name Paul.


----------



## notproud (16 September 2016)

Only advertised on dragon driving. I've looked at a map as I have a memory for this stuff but can't remember exactly where just know it's in Witton Gilbert. And Remember yard is in an unlikely place. You get into a housing estate and then it's up a track between 2 houses. You come out behind and it's got loads of horses. All heavier types.


----------



## Leo Walker (16 September 2016)

That sounds about right! Send me the Dragon Driving link to see if it rings any alarm bells and I'll ask about with people in that area, but honestly it will almost certainly be a settled traveller moving horses about. It wont be a finished article but you could get a nice cob if you have your wits about you.


----------



## notproud (17 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			That sounds about right! Send me the Dragon Driving link to see if it rings any alarm bells and I'll ask about with people in that area, but honestly it will almost certainly be a settled traveller moving horses about. It wont be a finished article but you could get a nice cob if you have your wits about you.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-91728.html

Here's a link to one of theirs I like the look of.


----------



## saskiahorsey (2 October 2016)

Think its the russells from langley park ? His girlfriend/ partner often has some on her fb


----------

